# toro ccr2000e vs toro ccr3650e



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the snow fall wasn't as much as i thought it was and so i got my toro ccr3650e out to do mine and my neighbors snow. electric start made getting it running a breeze but it seemed cold blooded and needed a couple minutes on choke before it was ready to go. not getting a chance to use it last winter makes it still one of my new kids on the block. i'm use to my ccr 2450e which doesn't have a hand crank for the chute rotation so it odd using the 3650 but it did a great job of clearing about 4 inches of wet snow down to the pavement but it seems loud to me , no louder than my 2450 but i should have put on ear muffs to quiet things down. just as i got the garage rearranged some i heard one of my other neighborsso with the ccr 2000e closest to the garage door i grabbed it ( its new to me also ) and headed to her house after putting some gas in it. i pushed the primer foru times and pulled the cord once, fired right up. it did just as good of a job as the 3650e did but the ccr 2000 seemed quiter. the ccr 2000e ( and the ccr200r at my sisters ) seem easier to start when cold regardless to which method you ues, pull or electric. its been fun and i'll be leaving out soon to do somemore snowblowing


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the snow fall wasn't as much as i thought it was and so i got my toro ccr3650e out to do mine and my neighbors snow. electric start made getting it running a breeze but it seemed cold blooded and needed a couple minutes on choke before it was ready to go. not getting a chance to use it last winter makes it still one of my new kids on the block. i'm use to my ccr 2450e which doesn't have a hand crank for the chute rotation so it odd using the 3650 but it did a great job of clearing about 4 inches of wet snow down to the pavement but it seems loud to me , no louder than my 2450 but i should have put on ear muffs to quiet things down. just as i got the garage rearranged some i heard one of my other neighborsso with the ccr 2000e closest to the garage door i grabbed it ( its new to me also ) and headed to her house after putting some gas in it. i pushed the primer foru times and pulled the cord once, fired right up. it did just as good of a job as the 3650e did but the ccr 2000 seemed quiter. the ccr 2000e ( and the ccr200r at my sisters ) seem easier to start when cold regardless to which method you ues, pull or electric. its been fun and i'll be leaving out soon to do somemore snowblowing


My Toro snow blowers are the easiest starting machines I ever owned. Great pieces of equipment.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

We had a ccr2000 and stepped into a ccr3650 after the 36in snowfall that SW MI had in 2k. The CCR2000 wouldn't throw high enough to clear the bank on one side of my parents driveway where the CCR3650 could loft it over until the bank was built up to 15-20ft high. You also had to be careful on the CCR2000 to not rush it in deep snows where as the CCR3650 you really couldn't overload it being it had 2 more hp in a 20in frame. In that 4in snowfall the difference wouldn't really show but put them in snow up to the top of the housing and the CCR3650 just walks away all things being equal.
The one I really want to try is the Snow Commander a 24in 7hp single that would cover 90% of the snows most people see. 

On starting I would say the CCR2000 started easier and was quieter but it also was a smaller engine to.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thats good to know flannelman but unfortunantly thats all the snow we have had sofar. my plan is to replace all the ccr2000's with ccr2450e's or 3650e's but atleast every one in the family has a snowblower


----------

